# Conroe, Texas - ID#A105409, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure how the mods would like me to do this, but for now I'm listing the puppies seperately. This shelter has several puppies that look like German Shepherds and they all have consecutive ID #s. I would guess that they are probably all related or at least came in at the same time. 
This little guy is listed as a tan and brown lab but I certainly don't see it! His age is listed as unknown (and so is gender!) but he looks about 2-3 months old to me. I'm still clueless about posting pics from Pet Harbor (sorry!) but here is his link:

ID#A105409 

This DOG - ID#A105409
I am a tan and brown Labrador Retriever.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 07, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at (936) 442-7738
Ask for information about animal ID number A105409 

Montgomery County Animal Service Center 
http://www.co.montgomery.tx.us/animal/search/index.htm
8535 State Highway 242 
Conroe, Texas 77385


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

Here is another link for him: 
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?sear...9&LOCATION=MTGM

Definitely NOT a lab puppy!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

No I was a lab breeder and that is not a Lab!!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

Definetely NOT a lab LOL....
they must have a copy write on their pictures or something because I can't get the link either but yes you can see he is a GSD puppy pb or mix he is cute


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

I have contacted the Houston GSD rescue that I know of. They are just north of Houston. Hope they have room. I let them know about all of them, and the lack of breed knowledge of the shelter. There is an adult GSD listed as a lab too?!?!?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

I'm praying Houston GSD rescue can help these babies! Why on earth would a shelter think that they are labs?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

Any news?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2/3 mo Puppy*

I haven't heard anything. These 4 are still listed and there are actually two more with intake dates of 1-28-09. Poor things. This shelter seems to have a lot of puppies with nowhere to go.


----------

